
Virtual reality Jobs at Apple - ghosh
https://jobs.apple.com/us/search#&ss=virtual%20reality&t=1&so=&lo=0*USA&pN=0&openJobId=37025954
======
radicalbyte
With a capital J in the title, this reads as a really creepy attempt at
resurrecting "the leader".

~~~
qznc
This is a good example why I dislike this american style of Capitalize Almost
Everything in Titles. We can use bolder and bigger fonts these days to
highlight titles.

~~~
melling
Reality should have been capitalized or jobs shouldn't have been. The title as
written implies Steve Jobs.

Virtual Reality Jobs at Apple

Virtual reality jobs at Apple

------
leoc
I'll bet anyone $5 that Apple is developing a VR (and/or AR) product for
release.

It's not hard to figure out. Tim Cook has been in the media saying (I
paraphrase slightly) "wait 'til you see the things we're working on that no-
one is talking about yet, tee hee". There are more or less exactly two
possibilities here: either Apple has come up with a product of a whole new
kind which no-one or almost no-one has thought of before, or it's trying to
repeat its Macintosh/iPod/iPhone/iPad trick of taking a product category which
people have been talking about and trying to make happen for years and
actually releasing a successful, polished product which appeals to consumers.
Now, the last time Apple released a genuinely novel product it was HyperCard
and Ronald Reagan was president of the USA. (Or arguably it was the Newton, in
1993.)

~~~
MrJagil
But gaming? Though iDevices are huge for gaming, you can definitely tell it's
not in the company's DNA.

~~~
Geee
VR isn't necessarily about gaming. Generally there's huge opportunities for
novel user interfaces.

~~~
MrJagil
The use of "not necessarily" implies that gaming is essential to VR, though.

~~~
widdershins
It just implies that most people think of VR in that context.

~~~
MrJagil
Hm, yeah, I agree.

------
dcw303
Scenekit and Metal both indicate a heavy investment in 3D graphics. VR display
technology is a logical next step.

Replace all that C++ crap with Swift, and you have a great rapid game
development platform.

~~~
densh
They keep putting laptop-grade video cards into all desktops but pricey Mac
Pros though.

~~~
jstsch
I recently bought a PC desktop for some Oculus rift coding. Even my cat
doesn't wanna hang out too long on top of the machine, that's how hot it gets.
I think that burning > 100 watts on a GPU is just not the way to go forward
with graphics.

------
MrJagil
Really nice find!

As only a single result comes up (and that in the App category), I assume this
is just a measure taken by Apple to cover it's bases in case VR takes off
(though I'm not sure how iTunes for Occulus Rift is going to work).

But of course, Apple might have an entire hardware/software team poking at VR
as we speak, and they're just one guy short.

~~~
simonh
> ...just a measure taken by Apple to cover it's bases in case VR takes off

I don't think Apple engages in that kind of speculative R&D. It's R&D is
directly geared into product development (there are probably arguable edge
cases). That's why it's R&D budget is so tiny compared to companies like Googe
and Microsoft. I can't see them investing much in a huge, complex and poorly
defined area like VR unless thay have some pretty specific ideas in mind.

~~~
Alphasite_
It's still 4 billion, that's more half a dozen universities (not top tier, but
average ones).

~~~
simonh
Wow you're right, it's shot up a huge amount in the last couple of years!
Apple has traditionaly kept a very tight reign on R&D. Frankly it's hard to
see how they can expand R&D spending that fast and keep it under tight
management control. Interesting.

------
hyp0
"VR" gives two hits, _App Engineer_ and _Senior Software Engineer_ , with
"VR/AR development"

Apple has lots of prototypes going on all the time, judging from their myriad
patent applications, so this doesn't mean that much, in itself...

But, VR/AR seems the inevitable next step in miniaturization, as the display
can be much smaller than a phone or watch etc. So I would be incredulous if
Apple _wasn 't_ working seriously in this area.

------
justaman
Apple has long been about the user experience. In fact its largely where it
derives its competitive advantage. The comments regarding the Occulus Rift or
"OR" are largely, I believe, a different area of VR. I cant imagine Apple
pursuing a VR-Minecraft path. Rather I think Apple is trying to invent a new
method of user input == replacing the KVM. Every other attempt at VR seems
like a mere extension or just another thing to plug into a usb port. Apple
would be foolish to take this path.

------
higherpurpose
Let the next 5 years of "when is Apple's VR product coming out" hype begin!

------
exit
at 33 minutes no results are shown for that query. was something interesting
taken down?

~~~
Hytosys
For anyone who can't see it (try refreshing):
[http://i.imgur.com/vSvOsHF.png](http://i.imgur.com/vSvOsHF.png)

~~~
jarek
"Weekly Hours: 40"

~~~
kmfrk
With decimals for precision, to boot.

The recruiters sure have a sense of humour.

------
msie
Interesting. They didn't specify Swift as one of the languages. Probably means
nothing. Or...maybe it means the code you write won't be in Swift...for now.

~~~
andy_ppp
Shouldn't really matter which language, right? How long does swift take to
learn really? 2 weeks to produce good stuff 4 to be near flawless? From
scratch, 3d Graphics mathematics, pixel shaders, graphics card hacks and other
algorithms might take a year or two or more.

------
ommunist
Spooky, huh, this white silence.

------
return0
iOS on the oculus? the Apple Rift? (is facebook selling?)

~~~
CmonDev
VR is not sexy. At all.

~~~
return0
I 'm not so sure about that
[http://www.reddit.com/r/oculusnsfw](http://www.reddit.com/r/oculusnsfw)

------
reality_czech
Is the paycheck also virtual?

